# Persons pedal maintenance help



## Commish1969 (Jun 4, 2021)

I started disassembling these Persons pedals that were pulled off of a ‘42 Schwinn DX when I ran into this head scratcher. The bearing cone looks to be press fit to the end of the pedal axel. No tabbed washer, no locknut...no good! Are these serviceable? Thanks for any help you can provide. -Andy


----------



## bloo (Jun 4, 2021)

Uh oh....

I think the best you can do there is flush them out and force some new grease in.


----------



## Commish1969 (Jun 4, 2021)

I suppose you’re right...just never seen it before.


----------

